# engines per loop?



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm designing my layout and wonder with DCC, if I have two engines, can they operate on the same loop. Suppose I have one I just put on auto for continual run, can I operate one for myself going in and out of spurs, sidings, etc dodging the continual train? or do I really need two seperate loops. this is speaking operational wise. and what happens if I get slow on the uptake, and the running loco runs into me?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sure, you can run multiple locomotives on one loop with DCC, that's the whole idea.  I run O-scale TMCC, and I got five locomotives all cruising around one loop, however I had to run them slow so I could keep up with everything!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If you want to run multiple locos, DCC is the only way to go. it gives you ultimate flexibility.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> If you want to run multiple locos, DCC is the only way to go. it gives you ultimate flexibility.


 Sure can....run 3 or 4 if you like. You can even do a Gomez Addams and run 2 loco's in opposite direction on the same loop at different speeds.
-Art


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

while the gomez option is not recomended yes you could do it. The number of engines you can run on one track or the whole layout is the number of amps your system will provide. A good benchmark is 1amp=2DCC equipped no sound engines or just one sound engine. That is the sole reason why DCC was created was so more then one engine could be run on the same track on the same layout at one time without the need for the bulky block system which is no longer needed with DCC. Also remember that DC engines should not be used on DCC systems as DC systems use DC power and DCC uses AC which the decoder in the engine changes.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

so, two sound engines, means 2 amps, sounds ok, thanks guys


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

MrDuane said:


> so, two sound engines, means 2 amps, sounds ok, thanks guys


I have a 2 amp system and can run 3 sound engines at a time. It's difficult running 3 with a single throttle so I only run 2 at a time. Again it's a general rule of thumb.
-Art


----------

